# The Art of Begging



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

sign up for classes now, Professor Robbie is highly recommended


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

HAHAHAHA That cracks me up- with the chin on the leg LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Maverick could definately stand to learn a lesson or two about the art of begging. ^-^


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

is drool involved too?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam & Dillon would love to be assistant professors at your Begging School!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a classic maneuver! Do you think Robbie could crane his neck any further? That would be hard to resist.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

haha thats sooooo funny


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

How can you say no to those beautiful brown eyes???


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh thats sooo cute. I knew Robbie was a ham. I'll let him further Scarlett's beggin. maybe he can teach her not to make the weird noise when she wants out or begs for that matter.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Well Jeeez - - Whatta expect with Fruit Loops???? Great Pic!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That looks like Beau. He does that for food or when he wants petted. Bama just sits by me drooling and staring. Robbie sure does have the moves down.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie has that down to a science !!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You can tell from the photo that not only is that chin resting on that knee, but there's pressure involved! It helps when begging to exert a little pressure, just so the Beggee knows you're still there


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> You can tell from the photo that not only is that chin resting on that knee, but there's pressure involved! It helps when begging to exert a little pressure, just so the Beggee knows you're still there


Yep that and a nudge once in a while!

Just gotta love em


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys are so funny...and absolutely right!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka is so obvious. Especially when we eat fries or pizza. His two favorites. Sometimes drool is involved!
Gunner is such a good boy. He lays across the room and waits till I ask him if he wants a fry or pizza crust.
I don't know how I raised two very different kids! LOL!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Allow me to present the Head of Begging Arts Department from Begging School!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Mine could run a PA campus that could also be expanded to include cats.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

diana_D said:


> Allow me to present the Head of Begging Arts Department from Begging School!


LOL! LOVE the video. Vito always gets his face up in your business like that too. He'll also lay his head on your leg and give you the look.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam is an old pro at "subtle begging". 


"Oh I don't even NOTICE your delicious cheesesteak sandwich..."











"but I GUESS if you want me to help you finish it, I totally wouldn't mind!"


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

nixietink said:


> LOL! LOVE the video. Vito always gets his face up in your business like that too. He'll also lay his head on your leg and give you the look.


Oh, she jumped on Phil eventually and drooled all over. I had to cut that part because he offered her a treat (oh well, long story short, they shared it) and asked me to remove him from the video. :uhoh:


missmarstar, Sam is indeed very subtle, hehe ..."what sandwich?" would be his reply if he could talk


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  what a great shot!!!!


----------

